# depositing cash in Spanish banks



## Peter62 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi,
We are travelling to Greece this Easter (wife's Greek) and then back to Spain and I thought we'd bring back some cash my wife keeps there due to fears of the situation unraveling Cyprus-style. Does depositing, say 10 or 20 thousand Euros in cash raise any eyebrows in Spain? The reason we can't just make a bank wire transfer is that the money is already out of the bank as everybody's pretty spooked already and people generally leave in their accounts barely enough to pay bills and stuff.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Peter62 said:


> Hi,
> We are travelling to Greece this Easter (wife's Greek) and then back to Spain and I thought we'd bring back some cash my wife keeps there due to fears of the situation unraveling Cyprus-style. Does depositing, say 10 or 20 thousand Euros in cash raise any eyebrows in Spain? The reason we can't just make a bank wire transfer is that the money is already out of the bank as everybody's pretty spooked already and people generally leave in their accounts barely enough to pay bills and stuff.


No problem. I deposit sums up to €20k each year from my UK account to pay the rental on our house.
But I do get many calls and e- mails from the bank offering me financial products!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No problem. I deposit sums up to €20k each year from my UK account to pay the rental on our house.
> But I do get many calls and e- mails from the bank offering me financial products!


that's a bank transfer though - he's asking about carrying CASH into the country

yes, legally you can bring 10,000€ per person into the country & deposit it in a bank - over 10,000€ they will legally have to ask questions

not sure I'd feel safe carrying that much cash though


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

That will definitely raise suspicion.
Not sure what the figure is in Spain but in the UK you have to have proof of where the money came from if it is over 1500 GBP due to a money laundering crackdown.

If you have receipts of withdrawal you should be fine.
If you chucked them them id get an official bank statement from the Greek bank.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the threshold is €3,000 here, above that you have to prove where it came from.

Portal del Cliente Bancario - Productos bancarios - Efectivo y Cheques - Billetes y monedas de curso legal - Identificación de las personas que realizan movimientos de efectivo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the threshold is €3,000 here, above that you have to prove where it came from.
> 
> Portal del Cliente Bancario - Productos bancarios - Efectivo y Cheques - Billetes y monedas de curso legal - IdentificaciÃ³n de las personas que realizan movimientos de efectivo


wow - why did I think it was 10,000€


----------



## Peter62 (Mar 23, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I think the threshold is €3,000 here, above that you have to prove where it came from.
> 
> What kind of threshold would that be? Per transaction? Per annum? I inquired at my bank here in Spain whether they are comfortable with me bringing some cash over from Greece (with withdrawal slips from ATM and all) and they were adamant it's not an issue, however I wouldn't really trust the opinion of a low-level banker on this. Certain things you only find out by tripping a wire.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> wow - why did I think it was 10,000€


You were thinking about the maximum amount of cash that you are permitted to remove from any country at one moment in time.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, they will give you grief. Cash transactions over 2 or 3 k are illegal and you will most probably be asked for proof where it came from. It is not illegal to travel with this amount of cash but you should have supporting documents, then it will be no problem.

Sad state of affairs that you are assumed to be a criminal for having cash these days.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Even if the money is out of the bank, aren't there some money transfer places you can use- Western Union or something. You'd still have to meet money laundering requirements but you say you have receipts, etc, but it would feel easier to do in your own time at a regular office instead do with a Customs Officer.

I've done a little googling and I'm pretty sure you can to take a lot more than two or three thousand without question ( some people would take that on holiday!), I see some mention of 6000€. Even then, you can take more but you have to prove where it came from. 

Not sure moving your money to Spain is much better than Greece though.......


----------

